# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  إدمان الأطفال على مشاهدة التلفزيون يؤخر نموهم العقلي

## khaldun904

*إدمان الأطفال على مشاهدة التلفزيون يؤخر نموهم العقلي*
تسعد بعض الأمهات أحيانا بانشغال الطفل الصغير عنها بمشاهدة التلفزيون، وتفرح كي تقوم بإنهاء أشغالها المنزلية، وتزداد سعادتها عندما تجده ينتظر بشوق حلقة الكرتون التي يتابعها يوميا، وقد تزداد سعادتها عندما تجد أولادها يحاولون تقليد ما يرونه، ويعتبر ارتباط الأطفال بالتلفزيون أمراً خطيراً على نموهم العقلي والمعرفي، ناهيك عن تأثرهم الشديد بطبيعة المحتوى المعروض أمامهم، سواء كان عنيفا أو حتى يميل للانحلال.
وهنا نقدم لكل أم وأب أهم نتائج مجموعة من الدراسات العربية والأجنبية التي تناولت تأثيرات التلفزيون على الأطفال، وكيف يمكن أن نحمي الصغار من مخاطر الإدمان التلفزيوني الذي يقف حجر عثرة أمام النمو الطبيعي لحواسهم.


*تعويد على العنف*

يقول الباحثون: كلما ازدادت مشاهدة الأطفال للتلفزيون بين سن عام و 3 أعوام ارتفع خطر إصابتهم بمشكلات في قدرتهم على الانتباه والتركيز عند سن السابعة. وتوصلت الجمعية الأمريكية لعلم النفس في تسعينيات القرن العشرين إلى نتيجة مهمة، وهي أن رؤية المشاهد التي تتسم بالعنف على شاشة التلفزيون تزيد من درجة عدوانية الأطفال، خاصة في ألعاب الكمبيوتر.
ومن آثار تلك المشاهدة على الأطفال أنها تزيد من معدل الخوف لدى الطفل وفقدانه الثقة بنفسه وبمن حوله، وتخلق لديه رد فعل مباشرا وعنيف لحماية نفسه من أي سلوك غير مقصود، وتكون لدى الطفل حالة من تبلد المشاعر واللامبالاة، خاصة إذا تعرض للعنف بطريقة عشوائية ومتكررة. 
ويعتبر اللعب من أفضل ما ينمي قدرات الطفل، فاللعب له وظائف متعددة كثيرة الأهمية للصغار؛ لهذا فإن ما يقضيه الأطفال من ساعات في مشاهدة التلفزيون يكون من شأنه حرمانهم من أهم الأنشطة التي تساعدهم على التطور والنمو، وتجعلهم أقل خيالا وأكثر سلبية، كما أن لها علاقة بالسمنة، لذا أوصت الأكاديمية الأمريكية لطب الأطفال عام 1999 بألا يشاهد الأطفال دون الثانية للتلفزيون في هذه السن المبكرة.
أما أخطر ما أثبته العديد من الدراسات أن قدرة المخ على القيام بعمل، معين تنمو في فترة قصيرة تسمى "نافذة الفرصة" لهذا العمل، ويحدث هذا النمو في السنوات الأولى من عمر الطفل. كما أن هناك "نافذة فرصة" خاصة بكل منطقة من مناطق المخ، فإذا لم تنم هذه المنطقة أصبح من الصعب على المخ - وأحيانا من المستحيل- أن يقوم بالمهام الخاصة بهذه المنطقة. وبما أن المناطق الخاصة بمخ الطفل تنمو في فترات قصيرة ومحددة، فقد حرص التربويون على أن ينبهوا الآباء والأمهات إلى أهمية الحفاظ على نضج مخ أطفالهم في هذه الفترات، ومن ثم منعهم من مشاهدة التلفزيون حتى لا يؤثر عليهم بأية تأثيرات سلبية.
ووجد الباحثون أن كل ساعة يقضيها الطفل يوميا أمام التلفاز قبل بلوغه سن المدرسة تزيد من خطر إصابته بمشكلات في الانتباه بنسبة 10% فيما بعد.
وفيما يتعلق بالأطفال الذين تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين سنتين و 6 سنوات، فإن بعض الهيئات العلمية توصي بألا يشاهدوا التلفزيون، وألا يلعبوا ألعاب الفيديو والكمبيوتر لأكثر من ساعة واحدة أو ساعتين على الأكثر يوميا.
وتستند هذه التوصيات إلى خطر تدخل التلفزيون في التيارات الثلاثة الأساسية التي تؤثر على نمو الأطفال وتطورهم في هذه المرحلة العمرية، وهي إدراك الأطفال أن لهم ذاتيتهم المنفصلة عن أمهاتهم وعن بيئتهم المباشرة، ورغبتهم في إيجاد طرق جديدة للتواصل مع أفراد عائلاتهم، وبدء الأطفال في تكوين الجمل والعبارات، فالتعبير اللفظي من أهم سمات هذه السن، والتلفزيون لا ينمي في المشاهد الصغير مهاراته اللفظية أو مهاراته في التعبير عن نفسه لفظياً.
وترى د. سهير الدفراوي: أن على الأم التعامل بهدوء مع طفلها عند منعه من المشاهدة بدون أن تنزلق معه إلى ساحة الصراخ والصوت العالي؛ بل تأخذ بيديه إلى ساحة الهدوء والعقل، وأن تطلب منه أن يأخذ "نَفَساً عميقا" مرة واثنتين حتى يهدأ، وفي هذه المرحلة يجب أن تتعامل الأم مع ابنها بكثير من الحب والاهتمام والعناية، لتعوضه عن الأمان الذي كان يناله أثناء جلوسه أمام التلفزيون، كما يجب أن تتعامل معه بحزم حتى لا يخلط بين حبها إياه وعدم الإفراط في مشاهدة التلفزيون.

*الآثار المرضية والعلاج*

ولكن كيف يتأقلم الطفل وأسرته مع عدم الإفراط في مشاهدة التلفزيون؟ نقول: إن هذه هي الفترة الصعبة؛ فالطفل الذي اعتاد الإفراط في مشاهدة التلفزيون يشعر بالملل وبوجود وقت فراغ، فعلى الأم أن تتذكر أن هذه الفترة الصعبة ستكون مؤقتة، فإذا تحلت بالصبر ساعدت على إنقاذ ابنها من براثن التلفزيون، وتحقيق أعظم فائدة له في المستقبل.
ويجب تذكر أن النشاط الأساسي للأطفال في هذه المرحلة يجب أن يكون اللعب؛ فعن طريق اللعب يستطيع الطفل إثارة حواسه وعقله واكتشاف عالمه الاجتماعي والعاطفي والعقلي، وفي هذه المرحلة يبدأ الأطفال الأنشطة الفنية مثل الغناء وتعلم النوتة الموسيقية، ويتعلم الطفل كيف يقسم وقته بين الأنشطة المختلفة، ويجب على الآباء قراءة الكتب لأطفالهم من 10 إلى 15 دقيقة يوميا قبل النوم، فهذا من شأنه تحفيز عقولهم وقدراتهم على التخيل، كما يشعرهم بالاهتمام والحب.
أما حينما يبلغ الطفل الذي أفرط في مشاهدة التلفزيون -على سبيل المثال- 13 عاما، يكون قد فقد الفرصة لإعطاء قدرٍ كافٍ من الاهتمام لنمو نصف مخه الأيسر، ويصبح أول وأهم شيء مطلوب من الآباء والأمهات لعلاج الآثار المرضية التي سببها التلفزيون لأولادهم إدراك أن أطفالهم يعانون من مشكلة فعلية، وأن يكون للآباء والأمهات الإرادة لإيجاد حلٍّ لهذه المشكلة عن طريق مواجهتها بصراحة مع الأبناء.
ومساعدة هذا الطفل تتطلب منه التوقف عن مشاهدة التلفزيون والكف عن الاعتماد على صور التلفزيون جاهزة الصنع، وتعلم كيفية تطوير الصور الداخلية في عقله، وإعداد برنامج للقراءة، ويمكن أن يبدأ بقراءة الكتب التي تحتوي على بعض الصور لينتقل بعد ذلك إلى الكتب التي لا تحتوي على صور، وفي هذه المرحلة هناك أهمية لاختيار الكتب التي من شأنها إثارة التخيل، وكذلك وضع برنامج رياضة أو موسيقى ليزيد من قدرات الطفل على الاحتمال والتركيز.
وأخيراً، فإن قدرة الإنسان على تجريد الصور والأفكار في كلمات، وهي القدرة التي تطورت ونمت لديه خلال آلاف السنين، أصبحت الآن مهددة بالضعف والتقلص بسبب المشاهدة المفرطة للتلفزيون.
ولنعلم أن عقل الإنسان يبني الثقافة التي تعمل على إيصال المعلومات من جيل إلى آخر، وبما أن الثقافة لاتستقر في الجينات فإنها هشة، ويمكن أن يتم إفسادها من خلال تشكيل شبكات عصبية جديدة؛ وهو الأمر الذي يفعله التلفزيون؛ حيث إنه يشكل هذه الشبكات التي ترد الإنسان إلى تفكير بدائي، ومن ثم فهي تعد نكسة في طريق تقدمه.. فهل نفيق ونقف وقفة للتفكر والتدبر والمراجعة حماية لأنفسنا وأطفالنا وحفاظاً على الأمانة التي أودعها اللّه سبحانه وتعالى عندنا؟
(> مشكلة اصابتني احرصوا على اخوانكم واطفالكم <)

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكور يا خلدون ...

موضوع رائع يستحق أن يصنف ضمن الأبحاث التربوية الهامة والهادفة بشأن ما يتعلق بالطفل والطفولة ...

كُل المحبة يا طيب ...

----------


## khaldun904

أشكرك وأأيد كلامك الجميل حيث يعاني الاطفال في هذه الايام وسابقا ايضا من كثرة مشاهدة التلفاز فلابد ان يتم توعية الاهالي بهذا الموضوع ومن هنا بدأت حتى تعم الفائدة ويتم نقل الموضوع بين الشباب وخاصة اننا صنصبح اباء في احد الايام  .

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور على الموضوع الرائع واهلا وسهلا فيك بالمنتدى

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلمو ا على الموضوع والمشكل انه الاهل همة الي بتحملوا المسؤولية فالي بدها تشغل ابنها او الي بده يسكت ابنه بحكيلوا روح شوف الرسوم واذا قعدت بالساعات ما حدى بحكيلوا وين انت المهم مافي صوت ومافي بلشة . :SnipeR (83):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

اهاا؟
بحكي ليش عقلنا نموه اتأخر؟؟؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكووور على الموضوع

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

سامع يا عالي شو بقول الموضوع لا تحضر اطفال كثير

----------

